# Bravo Top Chef Series is Fixed



## lordofthefish (Jan 26, 2007)

Clearly the producers got in the way of this Cooking tv series for ratings. The blogs on bravo have been so critical they have shut some of them down.

"I was really astounded at the contradiction from the judges discussion which often reminds me of a jury and often very different points of view which is nice against the final vote on who to stay and who to leave. I felt suddenly like I had been dooped by corporate tv. Judges like modern politicians who say one thing and vote another, super disappointing and I had no expectations for the winner. Producers and judges should feel ashamed."

Very disappointing.


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

Like most "reality TV" the show is scripted for "best drama" and not for "best contestant wins".

This weeks show is a perfect example. The first contest in Hawaii and they have to keep the traditional Hawaiian flavors in their foods. During the meal the judges commented that they just loved one cook's food. Yet during the "judging" their comments were totally opposite to their on-camera commentary while eating.

Why? Because they needed to eliminate someone and the person whose food they liked wasn't doing so well in the drama dept.

The real kicker was the "revelation" that Marcel was "cheating". That, combined with the booting of one contestant for agression, almost perfectly mirrored the last reality TV show I watched (Project Runway) complete with booting a contestant and another contestant accused of cheating. I guess the script writers are running out of ideas?

Lastly, the show is now down to 2. Depending on how the final contest is scripted will determine who wins. Not because of who cooks better but because both chefs have different styles and do not cross-cook well in the other style. So, script it one way to favor spanish and you lose the French chef. Ditto if you favor French cuisine over hot dogs.

The winner will be whomever the producer likes best and not necessarily who is the best chef.


----------



## lynscal (Jan 13, 2007)

agree......


----------



## tarheels0013 (Jan 27, 2007)

i am astounded how disgraceful this whole season of top chef was.i teach new chefs everyday in my job and none of these people deserve to be annointed anything above a joke.i watch and try and find the the deserving winners and this year only 1 had credibility and of course he was eliminated because a man tom colicchio who calls himself a chef had the shear nerve to say that his food had not been cooked there fore he wasn;t deserving of moving to the finals while another cook did the sam exact dished (no heat used cerviches ) and is complimented obviously it was rigged.usually don't care about "reality"tv but because this was about cooking i was hoping for something better..i cannot believe gail simmons of food and wine magazine was involved in this joke.i hope the show is canceled and the "real" professionals involved apologize to the culinary word....


----------



## passthegravy (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you really expect anything more from American reality tv...?


----------

